# Racing @ Oak Forest Raceway, Nov. 15



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

The next race at Oak Forest Raceway will be Sunday, November 15th. Doors open at 11 AM with racing starting at 1. We will be racing Skinny Tire, Fat Tire and Indy. All classes will be run on the Road Course.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Team H will be there!


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry Bill out of town


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

fast old man said:


> Sorry Bill out of town


You sure are out of town a lot!:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i'd like to come racing but i need an address, can you IM me you address thanks , tom


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

didn't get it


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for Hosting today's race Bill..great time


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

stewsgarage said:


> didn't get it


Sorry I thought Bill the track owner sent it.My house is next weekend.


----------

